# vancouver vs. sydney cost of living



## SunnyBreeze (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm wondering if anyone has any bookmarks to documents/sites that state specifically the increase in cost of living in Sydney compared to Vancouver. I'm looking for some stats/surveys etc. 

If you have specific information on average apartment rental costs, that would be great too.

Thanks!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi

have u tried the real estate sites? or gumtree?

please check the please read threads, there are some useful links that would help.

cheers
anj


----------

